# Cannot figure out how to pair my phone: bluetooth -- 2009 CC Lux



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

I am following the directions in the manual. Nothing. I do not have anything that looks like a phone holder. But the other option according to the manual is to hit the phone button on the wheel twice and the speakers will beep and away I go. I don't get a beep. I put my phone in discovery mode within 5 minutes of starting the car. Still nothing. Any other hints or tips? thanks!
:vampire:


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

After starting the car and you turn on Bluetooth on your phone does the car show up on your phone under devices?


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

So what you're saying is, start the car and turn the phone on to discover and the VW will pop up. It did not last night but I will try again at lunchtime and report back.


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

That should work. Once you see it on your phone select it then it will pair with the car.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

From the way u explaining it looks like u trying to get the phone from the car..NO the phone get to find the car and than u set.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Also make sure there are no other phones saved in the car from previous owners, if there is delete them.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Your 2009 lux doesn't have Bluetooth. And if for some reason it was installed (which would be super rare) the biox would eb underneath your passenger seat. So no box, no Bluetooth.

The 2009 has the button on the steering wheel but no actual Bluetooth it is just used a s a mute button fr the radio.


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

njm23 said:


> Your 2009 lux doesn't have Bluetooth. And if for some reason it was installed (which would be super rare) the biox would eb underneath your passenger seat. So no box, no Bluetooth.
> 
> The 2009 has the button on the steering wheel but no actual Bluetooth it is just used a s a mute button fr the radio.


Your right, if it was built in early 09 it won't have it, but later models in 09 came out with it.


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

hm. alrighty then. that stinks. Do I complain to the dealer I just picked it up from? It was advertised as having bluetooth with audio streaming!! The phone symbol is on the steering wheel AND in the display screen. I wonder if there is any way to get the option listing from my VIN. I could with the Caddy... Is there anywhere I can plug in the VIN and see?


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you have the icon on your screen I would think yours is a later model and has the option.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine its may 2009 and it has.but u cant stream.i think streaming came out at newer models.im in canada though it might be different there and here.


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

You can call or email VW america and ask them what features your car came with. I did that when I got my car new. I have a 2009 (vr6 4motion) that came with the bluetooth 9w2 so doesn't stream audio until i upgraded to the 9w7. If you have someone with a VCDS cable they can scan it to for sure. The bluetooth is either under the passenger seat in a styrofoam box or behind the head unit (like mine was).


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

I called VW and they verified this was NOT an installed option. But was an add-on. So in the mean time I emailed the dealer and told them and am waiting for their reply or call. If it was advertised as having Bluetooth, would you think they are obligated to install it at no additional cost?


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

stevenriz said:


> I called VW and they verified this was NOT an installed option. But was an add-on. So in the mean time I emailed the dealer and told them and am waiting for their reply or call. If it was advertised as having Bluetooth, would you think they are obligated to install it at no additional cost?


I would think so I know they still offer the kits to add on to OEM. I have an extra module but there's wiring and microphone stuff so not as easy to just plug and play.


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

cool. I will let you know what they say! It's more of principal now than anything else!


----------



## vw4life4886 (Oct 22, 2013)

i tried to go that rout as well and they basically told me to get bent and pay their $500 to have it installed. Not knowing any better at the time because I bought my 09 from a vw dealership they told me it was turbo 3.6l which isn't possible.


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

I hear that. I think I knew more about this car than the salesperson. Who mentioned to me he was there only a month. I can live without it. I did find some usb port in the glove box. Not sure what that is.


----------



## GuiulianoCCCruz (Oct 8, 2013)

with the car turnned on, go to ur phone. turn on bluetooth and in the bluetooth functions make ur phone visible to other devices. 
ur phone will find the car and in order to sync it will ask you for a password. the password is 0 0 0 0. 

after that the phone will show as paired with the car and the car screen will ask to sync to ur contacts... that simple


----------



## stevenriz (Oct 28, 2013)

yup been there done that. the phone button on the head only mutes the audio. nothing else. I see these things. Can I install this does anything think? I am pretty handy having worked in a body shop for years and have a lot of interior tools... thoughts?? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIRING-HARN...erface-Module-9W2-1k8-035-730-D-/300855799837


----------

